
Gyms have the worst ROI on anything you spend your money on - pconnelly15
https://medium.com/@Corevity/why-i-hate-the-gym-and-maybe-you-do-to-431b08c86370#.72y4bkpzz
======
humbleMouse
Speak for yourself. I hit the gym 3-5x a week and I am in excellent health.
This is a stupid fluff piece outlining why you shouldn't spend $50 a month on
a gym. Next time, keep this garbage to yourself.

